# !!POST YOUR SUREFIRE COLLECTION!!



## DaFABRICATA

Large or small....lets see 'em!!
Accessories and all!!!

I bought an L5 last October............well......uhhh........yeah, I've bought a couple more since.

Do I have a problem?:candle:







-----------UPDATED-4-8-08-------------


----------



## MarNav1

Nicee,nicee! You need a few more I'd say!


----------



## Tempest UK

Where's Size15s? 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## ttran97

Dafab...That's an awesome collection! Where's your 3rd M6??? 

Currently:





Surefire Collection a while back:




This was my collection at its peak:


----------



## Size15's

Tempest UK said:


> Where's Size15s?
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


It's far more impressive to see all your collections formed as a result of serious investment in SureFires.


----------



## Tempest UK

I'll post a picture of my collection after my purple A2 gets here  Which will probably be after Christmas...but then Christmas shall bring a couple more SureFires, if I'm lucky 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## powernoodle

Don't have a group photo of my SF arsenal, but here are a couple:


----------



## socom1970

Tempest UK said:


> I'll post a picture of my collection after my purple A2 gets here  Which will probably be after Christmas...but then Christmas shall bring a couple more SureFires, if I'm lucky
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



Where do you get a purple A2 at? I would definately buy one if I knew where to find one. (sorry for the thread sidetrack)


----------



## KLC

If I'm not mistaken, I'm sure everyone would. 



socom1970 said:


> Where do you get a purple A2 at? I would definately buy one if I knew where to find one. (sorry for the thread sidetrack)


----------



## tvodrd

Here's most, and a few are modded. I have a few more scattered about I didn't bother chasing down. (Forgot the Titan in my pocket :green: )






Larry


----------



## ttran97

Larry....wow...just wow...

This is turning into an FA meeting. Hi, my name is ttran97 and I'm a flashaholic... :naughty:


----------



## DaFABRICATA

tvodrd, thats one hell of a collection!!! Some VERY NICE LIGHTS!!:twothumbs
The TITAN & BEAST!!! AMAZING!!! You are truely lucky to have those beauties!
_______________________________________________________________



Size15's: You should at least post a portion of your collection!! *Please.* You have some _VERY interesting lights_
________________________________________________________________


----------



## ttran97

I need to update my family photo, but for now, here's the newest addition to my collection:


----------



## Team Member

Some really nice collections guys!!

Well, I have to wait a few days before I post mine.. Some new inbound and a couple on the run..


----------



## Novaflash

Not as impressive as you guys. This is only a year though, guess I will have to try harder. L1 here I come.


----------



## Tempest UK

Novaflash said:


> Not as impressive as you guys. This is only a year though, guess I will have to try harder. L1 here I come.



Not at all, you have a good collection  The L1 will be a nice addition.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## bondr006

Alright....Here's mine. Quit tempting me T!  Oh yeah...Forgot to mention I got my first Surefire(L1) Aug 31, 07.


----------



## Bloodnut

If I may ask.... What in the world does any individual need with more than one M6?? Seriously, ... well not really.  Talk about having all the light you need. I'm just.... Wow! I'm in awe! And apparently envious, if not speechless.


----------



## ttran97

Bloodnut said:


> If I may ask.... What in the world does any individual need with more than one M6?? Seriously, ... well not really.  Talk about having all the light you need. I'm just.... Wow! I'm in awe! And apparently envious, if not speechless.



Ok, here's how I see it. One light is the beater, well-used M6. That's the one that I keep the beam cover on and lanyard. Actually, I keep it in pretty darn good condition. I'd say it's probably even in "excellent" condition. The only thing that is noticeable is the fading of the words. The cover definitely looks used, but it did its job of protecting the bezel...not a scratch on it! I use this one for all purposes...bump in the night, going somewhere dark, going camping. This baby has been through earthquakes and hurricanes! (And before someone says "but there aren't any hurricanes in California"...I lived in the Caribbean for a few years. ) Soon enough, I'll be heading to the Northeast so this light will be going through snowstorms as well!

The other two lights....well, just to complete the collection! It's like people who collect baseball cards or stamps. I just happen to like to collect Surefire M6's. haha. Carpenter loves to collect A2's and he's got a ton! If you added all of his up, it would probably equal 10 M6's. 

I try to minimize redundancy in my flashlight collection. That's why I recently sold off about $800 worth of Surefires. I wanted to thin out the herd and get rid of lights that are too similar. I didn't mind selling my A2 with the Blue LED because I never use the blue...but the one with the white LED, I had to think really hard about. But I figured that my Kroma is kind of the same as having 3 A2s (red, blue, white). I also wanted to get rid of incandescents and bulbs. So now all I have are LEDs and LED drop-ins...except for my 3 M6's.


----------



## tsx

:twothumbsNice collections!!!


----------



## jcompton

Where's Radio???


----------



## FlashSpyJ

This is true falshlight p*rn! CAN YOU SAY I WANT A SF M6?!

I feel like a baby who have lost its pacifier....I want one real bad!

I think Im gonna sell some lights...and some blood just to fund a M6! 

EDIT: I mean I want a M6, not a pacifier...


----------



## Team Member

Well FlashSpyJ, a M6 is worth a bit of blood...tro mig


----------



## Radio

jcompton said:


> Where's Radio???



I'm here, do you have any idea how long and how much work it would be to get it all together to photograph? Secondly, I don't think I have a room BIG enough.


----------



## Size15's

Radio said:


> I'm here, do you have any idea how long and how much work it would be to get it all together to photograph? Secondly, I don't think I have a room BIG enough.


This is a +1 moment, although perhaps I'd use not having a wide-angled camera lens as my second reason... :candle:


----------



## Tempest UK

Radio/Size15s: could you give us a guesstimate of the number of SureFires you have, just to tease us? 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Size15's

Tempest UK said:


> Radio/Size15s: could you give us a guesstimate of the number of SureFires you have, just to tease us?
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


I'd say more than 80 but less than 100 SureFires all capable of shining at once.


----------



## Radio

Tempest UK said:


> Radio/Size15s: could you give us a guesstimate of the number of SureFires you have, just to tease us?
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



Too many!!! I'm actually embarrassed to say  but I KNOW Al has a much more extensive and diverse collection (I've spent hours pouring over his on-line album :laughing, mine is a LOT of duplication but I like it  . I stopped counting when I hit 100 and that was quite a while ago  The sad part is I have a loooong way to go


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Radio, Size15's............you guys ARE NUTS!!!!!

I feel semi-content knowing I have been able to aquire the parts that I want.....but there are so many more out there that I still want.

Its probably better....(for me anyway) that you don't post your collections, I'd end up seeing so many more parts that I'd want!!!

But please, feel free to post some pics if you feel like it!


----------



## tvodrd

I didn't include my Aleph E-series-compatible lights. Mark, you have 100+ SF's! Man, I thought I had it bad with 5 tanklights! (Should see ya and Willem next month!)

Larry


----------



## ShortArc

tvodrd said:


> I didn't include my Aleph E-series-compatible lights. Mark, you have 100+ SF's! Man, I thought I had it bad with 5 tanklights! (Should see ya and Willem next month!)
> 
> Larry


 
Cool Larry,
Radio said he will bring his whole collection! 
Willem.


----------



## depusm12

I don't have any pics but I have a SF C2, Z2, M2, C3, M3, L6, and an M6


----------



## Radio

ShortArc said:


> Cool Larry,
> Radio said he will bring his whole collection!
> Willem.



You guys kill me!!!!


----------



## jcompton

ShortArc said:


> Cool Larry,
> Radio said he will bring his whole collection!
> Willem.


 

Hey, Hey, Can I come??? I want to see all 5000+ of his surefires  I have a few, although Radio took my last L1...... but he gave me a nice pair of Orb Raws to make up for it:thumbsup: :nana:.


----------



## mdhammack

I don't have any pics of my collection of surefires. I have several pics of my gun collection, just never thought to do my lights. Anyway, I have a 6P original, 6P in hard anodized, 9P, (3) G2's 2 black, one yellow, M6, and a 9AN. I also have the turbo head conversion for the 9P running the MN16 bulb....It's a poor mans M3T!

A couple of years ago I had an old 6P with the laser products name still on it as well as a 3P, both were in my truck when it was stolen from the parking lot at work....needless to say I can't easily replace those two.


----------



## Frenchyled

Ok, ok...I haven't time to post all my pictures here... but this link will resume all my surefire collection 

http://frenchyled.free.fr/Surefire.html

Have a nice end of year !!


----------



## Paladin

The group photo didn't show enough detail, so here's the HA ones:






The black ones:





I can "quit" anytime I want...

Paladin


----------



## Illum

tvodrd said:


> Here's most, and a few are modded. I have a few more scattered about I didn't bother chasing down. (Forgot the Titan in my pocket :green: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry



what kind of bezel is that E2E using third light from the left at bottom?
Did you polish the @#$% out of that M6 or was that a Nickel plated edition?


----------



## greenLED

Illum_the_nation said:


> what kind of bezel is that E2E using third light from the left at bottom?
> Did you polish the @#$% out of that M6 or was that a Nickel plated edition?


1. Looks like an Aleph head
2. bare aluminum, IIRC


----------



## tvodrd

The greenster is right and, coincidentally, both were gifts! The A19 head came with a Cree 390nM HBLED and driver I think, and arrived outta the blue from Don after my commenting "I gotta get me one of those" on his sub board, back when! :bow: The barenaked aluminum M6 was a gift from pk, and all I asked for was a reflector!  Ya didn't ask about the 2nd from the left, e-series at the top.   (An "L4" prior to SF selling L4's. There's a thread buried in antiquity, but the pics are dead. Huge chunk of copper in the middle of it!)

Larry


----------



## Team Member

A small family photo..







But when I had taken the photo I realised that my gen4 L1 Lumamax was missing..:shakehead


----------



## Illum

Team Member said:


> A small family photo..



your drumsticks really dwarf the E2E:huh:


----------



## jcompton

*POST # 500 at 5:00 :laughing:*
(unintentional...I swear)

Here's my E1E-SG and Matching KL1-GM


----------



## maxspeeds

*tvodrd, what kind of tailcaps are on those two e1e's above the winelight's bezel? Are they twist only? Very interested...*


----------



## tvodrd

Those are McGizmo Aleph 2-stage tailswitches, and the two lights are actually potential projects- no light engines in them yet. (Good catch! :green: )

Larry


----------



## maxspeeds

tvodrd, 

do you know if there are any surefire or aleph "twist-only" tailcaps? Is the closet one the Z52 with its momentary on switch?


----------



## Size15's

maxspeeds said:


> tvodrd,
> 
> do you know if there are any surefire or aleph "twist-only" tailcaps? Is the closet one the Z52 with its momentary on switch?


Back in 2001 SureFire proto-typed an E-Series version of their Z21 Closed-End TailCap with lanyard attachment point but never released it. The Z21 being for standard (6P) bodies.


----------



## maxspeeds

Will the Z21 fit on e-series bodies as well? I'm looking for a twist only switch for my e1e. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Size15's

maxspeeds said:


> Will the Z21 fit on e-series bodies as well? I'm looking for a twist only switch for my e1e. Thanks in advance!


Nope.
It's for standard bodies such as the 6P/9P etc
Photo


----------



## maxspeeds

Size15's said:


> Nope.
> It's for standard bodies such as the 6P/9P etc
> Photo


 
That's too bad. I wonder if there are any aleph tailcaps that are twist only? It would be awesome to have a simple twist tailcap for my e1e.


----------



## tvodrd

The E-series Z52 is a twisty, but also has the momentary button. I suspect it could be modded pretty easily to defeat the momentary function. :shrug:

Larry


----------



## Manzerick

Awww... doesn't it look so cute tucked in with the "big boys" :lolsign:



Awesome collections folks!!! It's amazing to see it all together in a picture!!



I know if I had the $$$.. I couldn't have enough M6's either!!!


----------



## maxspeeds

The reason I would like a non-pushbutton switch is for waterproofness and simplicity. :twothumbs


----------



## Manzerick

You can block off the push button with a flat rubber "disk" that sells as part of a kit at the shoppe. I don't have the link and will try to find it later.

I mod'ed one with it and it worked well (although not what I was looking for and I returned it). 





maxspeeds said:


> The reason I would like a non-pushbutton switch is for waterproofness and simplicity. :twothumbs


----------



## bondr006

Where can I find this E1? It just looks so cool. I have an E1e, but it doesn't look anything like yours. And that style of KL1 head....I'm guessing they don't make those anymore. :mecry:



jcompton said:


> *POST # 500 at 5:00 :laughing:*
> (unintentional...I swear)
> 
> Here's my E1E-SG and Matching KL1-GM


----------



## Size15's

bondr006 said:


> Where can I find this E1? It just looks so cool. I have an E1e, but it doesn't look anything like yours. And that style of KL1 head....I'm guessing they don't make those anymore. :mecry:


It's not an E1, it's an E1e-SG
The KL1 is an original KL1-GM.
I suspect it possible to track down both if you hunt around SureFire Dealers and CPF MarketPlace 
(Note that SG (Satin Gray) and GM (GunMetal) are the same finish. GM is the old term. SG is the current term)

Al


----------



## bondr006

Thanks much Al. I will keep my eyes open for them. I hope your holidays were pleasant.



Size15's said:


> It's not an E1, it's an E1e-SG
> The KL1 is an original KL1-GM.
> I suspect it possible to track down both if you hunt around SureFire Dealers and CPF MarketPlace
> (Note that SG (Satin Gray) and GM (GunMetal) are the same finish. GM is the old term. SG is the current term)
> 
> Al


----------



## ttran97

bondr006 said:


> Thanks much Al. I will keep my eyes open for them. I hope your holidays were pleasant.




Hey Rob! Happy New Year! Did Santa bring you an M6????


----------



## bondr006

Hey TT. Happy New Year to you also. No M6 yet :mecry:It is on what used to be a short, but now growing list of Surefire's I want. I'm hoping they update the L2 and L5, and possibly come out with one or two neat new lights. I'm gonna hold off on the M6 for awhile, and wait to see what SF is going to do. I will have an M6 sometime this year though....



ttran97 said:


> Hey Rob! Happy New Year! Did Santa bring you an M6????


----------



## Size15's

bondr006 said:


> I'm gonna hold off on the M6 for awhile,, and wait to see what SF is going to do. I will have an M6 sometime this year though....


Just because SureFire may show new products at SHOT Shows doesn't usually mean they are ready to ship said products until quite some time later.


----------



## Illum

Manzerick said:


>



is that the rear of a garden lamp?
I see one detonator and another extension tube...6xcr123a cells? what on earth are you running in the turbohead? 

heres the skeleton crew...with the non-surefire lights removed



p.s. I have way more surefire cells than that, it takes alot to feed the fat boy in the middle


----------



## jcompton

bondr006 said:


> Where can I find this E1? It just looks so cool. I have an E1e, but it doesn't look anything like yours. And that style of KL1 head....I'm guessing they don't make those anymore. :mecry:


 
Looks like Al pretty much covered this one, but I actually just sold this set to Donn over in the Marketplace. I originally had plans for it, but it was just too pretty for me to carry and get all scratched up. So off to Donn she went...:sigh:


----------



## MongoMadness

Here is my collection from last year:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1759288&postcount=1

- I've since added a nice selection of Weaponlights and accessories. If I can get my wife out of the house for a day I'll try another family photo...


----------



## light_emitting_dude




----------



## Team Member




----------



## ttran97

Team Member...I like the M3 bezel on that M6!!! haha....


----------



## Monocrom

Illum_the_nation said:


> is that the rear of a garden lamp?
> I see one detonator and another extension tube...6xcr123a cells? what on earth are you running in the turbohead?


 
He made his own straight-barrel M6! oo:

Wonder how well it works, and if he's running an MN21 in that baby.


----------



## DM51

Monocrom said:


> Wonder how well it works, and if he's running an MN21 in that baby.


An MN21 wouldn't fit. It is too long, and the aperture in the M3's reflector is too small.


----------



## Illum

Monocrom said:


> He made his own straight-barrel M6! oo:
> 
> Wonder how well it works, and if he's running an MN21 in that baby.



erm....the MN21 is a 9V lamp, and the M6 orients the lithiums in a series parallel configuration....running 6xcr123As in series will instaflash any MN lamp asselbly


----------



## nanotech17

not that many  just wanna joint the party - with some fruits


----------



## Monocrom

*To: DM51 & Illum ~*

For a moment..... it was a beautiful dream. 

Thanks for waking me up.


----------



## Illum

hey, I was dreaming too 
even if it required a special battery holder I'd buy a straight barrel M6 anyday...heck, surefire can bring back their batonlight with it :lolsign:


----------



## Monocrom

Illum_the_nation said:


> hey, I was dreaming too
> even if it required a special battery holder I'd buy a straight barrel M6 anyday...heck, surefire can bring back their batonlight with it :lolsign:


 
Agreed! :twothumbs


----------



## Tempest UK

*Date* 09-01-2008
*Time *8:55
*Location* International Hub 
*Tracking Event* En route to delivery depot

The best part of my SureFire collection is nearly here 

Pictures shall follow...

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## ttran97

Tempest UK said:


> *Date* 09-01-2008
> *Time *8:55
> *Location* International Hub
> *Tracking Event* En route to delivery depot
> 
> The best part of my SureFire collection is nearly here
> 
> Pictures shall follow...
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



You mean your G2?  Show us pics when you get it!


----------



## DM51

LOL. I think he means his M6 in Blue Titanium.


----------



## Tempest UK

Definitely closer to the Blue Ti M6 end of the coolness-meter than the G2 end 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Tempest UK said:


> Definitely closer to the Blue Ti M6 end of the coolness-meter than the G2 end
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 





PICTURES?!?!?!?!


----------



## Tempest UK

Well it's not actually a blue Ti M6...but I think I'd actually prefer it to one 

Size15s has one...

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Size15's

Tempest UK said:


> Well it's not actually a blue Ti M6...but I think I'd actually prefer it to one
> 
> Size15s has one...
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


I do?!
I think you must have me confused with somebody else because I don't recall having seen an M6 in blue, and certainly not one made from Titanium.


----------



## Tempest UK

hehe, sorry, didn't mean the M6, I was referring to the SureFire on its way to me - a purple A2 :thumbsup:

But now I want a blue M6 in Ti...

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## ttran97

Tempest UK said:


> hehe, sorry, didn't mean the M6, I was referring to the SureFire on its way to me - a purple A2 :thumbsup:
> 
> But now I want a blue M6 in Ti...
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



 Waiting to see the purple A2 in your collection.

And I think the G2 in camo colors is the BEST! You can throw that in the woods and never find it! Throw your purple A2 in the woods and it'll stick out like crazy! 

Actually, Surefire seems to be making more HAIII black lights now. Maybe a black M6 one day? That would ROCK.


----------



## Illum

Size15s purple A2 or just a purple A2?

there two completely different priced surefires btw


----------



## Tempest UK

Illum_the_nation said:


> Size15s purple A2 or just a purple A2?
> 
> there two completely different priced surefires btw



Not Size15s, I don't think I could pry that one out of his collection  And rightly so, I know I won't be letting mine go now.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## ConfederateScott

I just thought I'd throw my two cents in on a slim M6. I used to carry an M6 body with a KL6 head screwed on it. It was one smooth looking piece and the cells lasted a looong time. I sold it like a dumb butt. I just bought another KL6 so I might put together another. Anyone else ever tried this combo?


----------



## Tempest UK

ConstableScott said:


> I just thought I'd throw my two cents in on a slim M6. I used to carry an M6 body with a KL6 head screwed on it. It was one smooth looking piece and the cells lasted a looong time. I sold it like a dumb butt. I just bought another KL6 so I might put together another. Anyone else ever tried this combo?




There is some discussion of the M6 with various heads (including the KL6) in this thread:

M6 heads

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Tempest UK

A shoddy photo of the collection:







Left to right:

M3T, M6, M6, 6RT, M4
G2L, 6P with KT1, 9P (clear anodised), 9P, D3, 7Z, 6R, 6R, 8AX
E2e, A2, E2L, E2W
6P-BK, 6P-SG, 6P Patriotic Spirit, 6P-GM, 6P-BK, 6P-BK-SCI, 6P-BK, 6P Patriotic Spirit, 6PL-BK, 6P-GM, 6PD-BK, 6PD-BK, Z2
3DL, 3P, 3P, E1L, E1L, L1
Titan, Purple A2, 6

Not pictured:

10X, 6P-BK-NRA, 6P-GM-NRA, 6P-BK, L6, Purple 6P, 6Z-CH, 12ZM

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## ttran97

That's really impressive, Tempest! Man, just the Titan and purple A2 alone makes you among one of the elite when it comes to SF collections! I'm in the process of majorly thinning out my herd, so my days of huge number of lights are numbered. I'm going for a more quality vs. quantity collection now. But you've definitely got BOTH quality AND quantity! :thumbsup:


----------



## Size15's

Tempest UK said:


> A shoddy photo of the collection


That's an impressive collection! Thanks for sharing.
What's your motivation (I don't see what many LED models) and how long did it take to assemble it?


----------



## bondr006

Dang Tempest....:bow: I am thoroughly impressed, if not a little envious. Great collection.


----------



## Tempest UK

Size15's said:


> That's an impressive collection! Thanks for sharing.
> What's your motivation (I don't see what many LED models) and how long did it take to assemble it?



You're right...not too many LED models...hadn't really noticed before 

As far as the actual "collection" goes, it is mainly P series - 3P, 6P, 9P and the odd related model (SureFire 6 etc). Currently going after some coloured 6Ps 

As for when I started assembling it...

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## FlashSpyJ

Team Member said:


>




Nice collection!

Hope you didnt buy all thoose in Sweden!


----------



## Tempest UK

Another picture of the purple A2:






...and this is what happened to my M4 when I got bored 






Thanks for the comments on the collection 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Monocrom

Tempest UK said:


> ...and this is what happened to my M4 when I got bored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comments on the collection
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 
Does it actually light up?? :huh:


----------



## Tempest UK

Monocrom said:


> Does it actually light up?? :huh:



Well, I'm sure it would make a very short, bright flash 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Monocrom

Tempest UK said:


> Well, I'm sure it would make a very short, bright flash
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 
Yeah, I figured as much.... Still, one can dream. :sleepy:


----------



## Size15's

The resistance of that composite body would be quite impressive (this is a bad thing because it wastes battery juice)


----------



## Illum

Tempest UK said:


> ...and this is what happened to my M4 when I got bored



trying to bring the idea of the Magplunger74 back to life are we?


----------



## Tempest UK

Illum_the_nation said:


> trying to bring the idea of the Magplunger74 back to life are we?




:lolsign:

I need more A19s  

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DM51

Magplunger - ROFL!!!

That is a fine collection and great pics, Tempest_UK, especially the beautiful close-up of your purple A2.


----------



## adamlau

I have no purebreds, only mongrels:


----------



## Tempest UK

adamlau said:


> I have no purebreds, only mongrels:
> 
> 
> ...The rest have been gifted away to others :thumbsup:


 

You seem to be well equipped with Beamcovers  Are they all the same type, or do you have different ones (Blue, red etc) between the lights?


I might try and get a photo of my P series collection up in the near future...unfortunately there always seems to be one more light in the post that I'm waiting for before I take the photo :huh:


Who are the other purple A2 owners on CPF? Al, obviously, but I seem to recall a few others a while ago. Who knows if they are still here, or still have them, though...

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DM51

Tempest UK said:


> ... purple A2 ...


What is the marking on the bezel that I can see in your avatar?


----------



## Size15's

Tempest UK said:


> Who are the other purple A2 owners on CPF? Al, obviously, but I seem to recall a few others a while ago. Who knows if they are still here, or still have them, though...


There was this thread with a list of CPF members next to the serial numbers. Likely needs updating...

A20580 Curse SOLD to AuroraLite
A20581 ???
A20582 ???
A20583 ???
A20584 ???
A20585 madox-01 SOLD to ErikMack
A20586 Curse
A20587 Size15's.
A20588 Blahblahblah
A20589 Curse

[??? indicates an assumed Purple A2. I seem to recall being told there were old 8 made, or perhaps that was 8 sold to the dealer]

KROMATICS had one and sold it I believe.

Tempest, which one to you have?


----------



## Size15's

DM51 said:


> What is the marking on the bezel that I can see in your avatar?


Are you referring to PK's logo?


----------



## Tempest UK

Size15's said:


> Tempest, which one to you have?



A20589 for me 

A20580 Curse SOLD to AuroraLite
A20581 ???
A20582 ???
A20583 ???
A20584 ???
A20585 madox-01 SOLD to ErikMack
A20586 Curse
A20587 Size15's.
A20588 Blahblahblah
A20589 Tempest UK

Thanks for the list 

Regards,
Tempest

EDIT - DM51 - Yup, PK's logo on the bezel, unless you were referring to something else.


----------



## DM51

Oh yes, that's what it is. Thanks, Al.

_EDIT: Only 10 made, by that list! Very rare._


----------



## Manzerick

Illum_the_nation said:


> is that the rear of a garden lamp?
> I see one detonator and another extension tube...6xcr123a cells? what on earth are you running in the turbohead?






Hey ITN - It has an A19 and a detonator. I have it set up to be rechargable with three Pila 168a's in there with the LOLA. It burns about 40-50 minutes. I kinda like the extra lenght as it is my "walk in the woods" light. Squirrels beware!!!!


----------



## ugrey

I think I have M4 envy.  

Or








I have an M4 and it's not that BIG!


----------



## qarawol

Here is my small, meager, messy collection of Surefires including some legos...








That's two 9N’s, NEW in sealed boxes and I was too lazy to pull out the WeaponLights for this photo shoot. I'll take a better one next time.


And you thought I only liked ARC mania's stuff. 


Njoy...


----------



## LEDcandle

^

Wow I think you alone have 10% of the SRTHs in the market... LOL :nana:


----------



## KROMATICS

Size15's said:


> There was this thread with a list of CPF members next to the serial numbers. Likely needs updating...
> 
> A20580 Curse SOLD to AuroraLite
> A20581 ???
> A20582 ???
> A20583 ???
> A20584 ???
> A20585 madox-01 SOLD to ErikMack
> A20586 Curse
> A20587 Size15's.
> A20588 Blahblahblah
> A20589 Curse
> 
> [??? indicates an assumed Purple A2. I seem to recall being told there were old 8 made, or perhaps that was 8 sold to the dealer]
> 
> * KROMATICS had one and sold it I believe.*
> 
> Tempest, which one to you have?



I was the original owner of A20588 that Blahblahblah currently owns.


----------



## Size15's

LEDcandle said:


> ^
> 
> Wow I think you alone have 10% of the SRTHs in the market... LOL :nana:


They appear to be 3" T-Series TurboHeads not the smaller 2.5" SRTH. In fact at first look I'm not sure I see any SRTH's. The 12ZM has a T-62 TurboHead bezel (aka "TRTH"). Most of the T's are T3's (specific to the Classic 9N)


----------



## Illum

qarawol, were you the one who possess a surefire mat?

black background, looks like this and you can eat off of?


----------



## adamlau

Tempest UK said:


> Are [the beamcovers] they all the same type, or do you have different ones...between the lights?


All standard beam diffusers. Helps to improve spill patterns for the deep reflectored, third-party P60 assemblies. BTW (and because I am a n00b), who is this PK character I see referenced from post to post? Another SF guru, I gather...


----------



## Monocrom

adamlau said:


> .... BTW (and because I am a n00b), who is this PK character I see referenced from post to post? Another SF guru, I gather...


 
No, nothing special like.... He's just the guy who gets paid to design all those Surefire lights we drool over.... Including prototypes we never get to see.


----------



## qarawol

Illum_the_nation said:


> qarawol, were you the one who possess a surefire mat?
> 
> black background, looks like this and you can eat off of?







YUP! That was me.

Here it is again. Still going to try to match the mat.








Njoy...


----------



## Size15's

adamlau said:


> BTW (and because I am a n00b), who is this PK character I see referenced from post to post? Another SF guru, I gather...


PK is not _another_ SureFire guru - PK is *THE* SureFire 'guru'!
Paul Kim is VP of Engineering at SureFire.


----------



## adamlau

Now I know who PK is  . I distinctly remember reading about him in one of their catalogs.


----------



## Tempest UK

Some picture of my SureFire (Laser Products) 6:






Another:






A comparison shot:






Left to right: current SureFire 6P, older SureFire 6P (Laser Products) and the SureFire 6.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## eshishlo

Wow, that is a big difference in size for basically the same light, I understand that there are many differences, but that seems to be about 1/2 inch difference between the Surefire 6 and the latest 6P!


----------



## Tempest UK

eshishlo said:


> Wow, that is a big difference in size for basically the same light, I understand that there are many differences, but that seems to be about 1/2 inch difference between the Surefire 6 and the latest 6P!



It is quite a difference, mostly due to the addition of a tailcap, and then a LOTC. I should note that in the comparison picture, the tailcap of the current production 6P is locked-out, so that will have added a few mm to the height.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## tvodrd

garawol, you win! 

All i can claim is 5 tank searchlights. 

Larry



qarawol said:


> Here is my small, meager, messy collection of Surefires including some legos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's two 9N’s, NEW in sealed boxes and I was too lazy to pull out the WeaponLights for this photo shoot. I'll take a better one next time.
> 
> 
> And you thought I only liked ARC mania's stuff.
> 
> 
> Njoy...


----------



## ttran97

I recently sold off a bunch of lights (again) and opted to milkify my L1. I'm going for a "quality vs. quantity" collection. I wish I had the funds for a "quality AND quantity" collection like some of you guys! 

Here's my small collection of Milkyspit modified Surefires:

_[temporarily removed pic]_


----------



## Chuck289

all I have so far, next on the list is an A2.


----------



## jumpstat

These are my current collection of Surefire/Legos...












Top picture shows:- (back to front)
1. SF Z46/MN11 + Leef 2x18650 C-M + SW02
2. SF KL6 Milky Modded SSC P4 @1A + M3 body + Z48
3. SF KL2 Milky Modded X464 DestroyerII + Leef 1x18650 C-M + SW01
I use these lights for my work and play..


----------



## prime77

Your guys collections are amazing. I got my first Surefire this summer a L1. I remember opening it and being in awe of this little light. This is my collection to date.


----------



## DieselTech

My meager collection. Not as impressive as most of y'all, but I like it.


----------



## ttran97

DieselTech said:


> My meager collection. Not as impressive as most of y'all, but I like it.



Mmm...shotgun....


----------



## FlashSpyJ

My armada!


----------



## Numbers

Me too!
Mmm...Shotgun
870 - 500? 870 - 500? In this case not going to just buy both.

Nice lights too.


----------



## Tempest UK

DieselTech - that E2d looks like it has seen some serious use. Do you have any more pictures of it? I love seeing lights that have been used, and developed plenty of character marks 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Illum

ttran97 said:


> Mmm...shotgun....



what shotgun?
nice rock you got there:thumbsup:


----------



## DieselTech

Thanks guys! The shotgun is a Remington 870. It sits beside the bed, just in case something goes 'bump' in the night. :candle:

The E2D is probably my favorite light. My wife bought it for me the first Christmas after we got married, and I've carried it just about every day since, in the same pants pocket as my keys. The knurling has been worn down to the point that it's smooth when compared directly to one of the other E series lights I have. The bezel and tailcap are nicked and dinged up pretty good, too. I'll try to get some better pictures of it in a day or two. 

Illum_the_nation, if you're referring to the big brown thing in the middle of the table, that's not a rock. That's a big, heavy Teak bowl our friends got us as a Christmas gift. The thing is 2" thick at it's thinnest point, and probably 1 1/2 in diameter.


----------



## qarawol

Did someone say 870?... Okay!









Njoy...


----------



## Illum

DieselTech said:


> Illum_the_nation, if you're referring to the big brown thing in the middle of the table, that's not a rock. That's a big, heavy Teak bowl our friends got us as a Christmas gift. The thing is 2" thick at it's thinnest point, and probably 1 1/2 in diameter.



nice...bad guess


----------



## DuckhunterInTN

DieselTech said:


> ...The E2D is probably my favorite light. My wife bought it for me the first Christmas after we got married, and I've carried it just about every day since, in the same pants pocket as my keys. The knurling has been worn down to the point that it's smooth when compared directly to one of the other E series lights I have. The bezel and tailcap are nicked and dinged up pretty good, too. I'll try to get some better pictures of it in a day or two...


 

That is funny. My wife bought me an E2D this Christmas, which is our first Christmas together. It is in my pocket right now.


----------



## stew

Thought I would join in.


----------



## Tempest UK

stew - nice 6Ps  If you ever want to sell the blue 6P, I'll gladly buy it from you for a handsome sum 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Illum

p...p...p...purple 6P?


----------



## stew

I just can't seem to part with any of them. The 9n has always been my favorite from surefire. I had my name engraved by hand on my most prized light as you can see in the pic above. As for my blue 6p that was my very first surefire and the one that started the addiction.


----------



## ttran97

stew said:


> I had my name engraved by hand on my most prized light as you can see in the pic above.



That's awesome...the engraving! What a great idea! I should do this for lights that I give out as gifts. How did you get it done? I wonder where I could take my light to get engraved...maybe one of those kiosks in the mall?


----------



## stew

I had a jewler do it by hand, it took him about 25 seconds to do.


----------



## DieselTech

Stew, what's the story on the red, white and blue 6Ps with the stars on the head? I've never seen one like that before.


----------



## Monocrom

DieselTech said:


> Stew, what's the story on the red, white and blue 6Ps with the stars on the head? I've never seen one like that before.


 
6P Patriot models were last available from Surefire several months to a year ago, I believe.


----------



## Tempest UK

Monocrom said:


> 6P Patriot models were last available from Surefire several months to a year ago, I believe.



Yup. Two versions were made: one on the original (round body/bezel, Laser Products) 6P, and one on the current (anti-roll bezel) 6P.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Paladin

DieselTech said:


> Stew, what's the story on the red, white and blue 6Ps with the stars on the head? I've never seen one like that before.


 
Not sure about actual availability but Lapolicegear.com still has a listing for them @$59. They also have 10 Rayovac 123's for $13.00. Give them an email or phone call to find out for sure. HTH.

Paladin


----------



## donn_

I guess it's about time I got a pic of a few of my Surefires into this thread, so here's an interesting group, which illustrates 4 different E-Series bezels in Gun Metal:






On the left, an E1-GM clipped bezel. Next, the round body from the E1-GM with a nice KL1-GM on it. Then and E1E-GM with the scalloped or 'raindrop' bezel. Finally, an E2E-SG.


----------



## 276

qarawol said:


> Here is my small, meager, messy collection of Surefires including some legos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's two 9N’s, NEW in sealed boxes and I was too lazy to pull out the WeaponLights for this photo shoot. I'll take a better one next time.
> 
> 
> And you thought I only liked ARC mania's stuff.
> 
> GOD DAMN!!!


----------



## bxstylez

just my A2's for now :naughty:






























.


----------



## Illum

bxstylez said:


>




backward printing?
third variation?
wtf? k00L, never noticed that before:thumbsup:


----------



## bxstylez

there's a tailcap variation also if you look closely

.


----------



## zx7dave

My little collection...I have come to the point that I am getting more and more particular about new additions as only certain models really catch my eye...Likely next will be the black Titan when it's released, or a Milky L1...


----------



## Illum

bxstylez said:


> there's a tailcap variation also if you look closely
> 
> .




so there is :huh2:


----------



## ttran97

Here are some of my latest additions to the Surefire & milkyspit mods family.

*My Little Lights Collection:*


----------



## donn_

I love the theme! "Little Surefires!"

I'll show a few of my 1x123 SFs:






6" ruler for scale.


----------



## mspeterson

Here are a few little guys.....


----------



## ttran97

Donn...There really is something unique about the smaller E-series, huh? I love it! I mean, people expect some of our bigger lights to put out a lot of lumen...but to see the surprise when they see one of these little guys turned on is quite rewarding! Very impressive collection of Little Surefires!

mspeterson...those new E1B heads are pretty slick! It's great that they're compatible on all the E parts.


----------



## loydski29




----------



## donn_

Here's the latest addition to my Little Surefire collection:






Yep...it's the elusive E1DL-BK, an E1 Defender with a Koala E-MT F1 Rebel LED drop-in.


----------



## KeyGrip

I like the tailcap on the NAT E1e, what is it?


----------



## donn_

It's a 2-stage HA-NAT Maxlite tailcap. It matches the bronzy old SF HA-NAT color nicely.


----------



## Burntrubber87

Here is mine..not very much as this pretty much my whole collection so far with the exception of my 3D Mag with mag LED upgrade and 4 C cells..but anyway: The 6P LED is my EDC and the G2 has a P60L lamp with 6P metal head, and SF red beam filter which I just use as a cover for it while its on my Maverick 88 12 gauge. I take alot of pride in these, I know it seems silly to some in here but these are my first real lights and I love ém.
(PS: disregard the mix-matched screw/allen head on the ring.)


----------



## Illum

mspeterson said:


> Here are a few little guys.....



E2C conversions stand out pretty well don't they?:thumbsup:


----------



## ttran97

Here's my E2CDL....well, the adapter was photoshopped to be black because I'm waiting for my black one to arrive. Theoretically, I should have a Malkoff in there...

It's like a cousin of Donn's E1DL-BK...with a big head. (Actually, they _are_ related because the head on Donn's E1DL came from this light! haha!)

*Edit:* Here's the real E2CDL...no photoshopping here!


----------



## Illum

ttran97 said:


> Here's my E2CDL....well, the adapter was *photoshopped *to be black because I'm waiting for my black one to arrive. Theoretically, I should have a Malkoff in there...



could've fooled me:candle:


----------



## Caligvla

SureFire X300 LED 110 Lumens - Attached to a Glock 21SF .45 ACP
SureFire Scout Light M600A LED 100 Lumens - Attached to a Benelli M4 12 Gauge
SureFire 9P Incandescent 200 Lumens


----------



## gary3911

I find it quite funny that the "grapes" background to the picture with the Benelli is pretty good camouflage next to the 3-colour desert.


----------



## Caligvla

Both the bedding and the shotgun, made in Italy...


----------



## tsl

loydski29 said:


>


 
Nice collection! What's the light to the right of the newer M3 with SW02? Is it an old style M3, 9Z, ??


----------



## Size15's

tsl said:


> Nice collection! What's the light to the right of the newer M3 with SW02? Is it an old style M3, 9Z, ??


It is a Z3 with KL3-BK bezel. Possibly Z59 clickie TailCap (it's hard to tell)


----------



## ttran97

*My Conceited E-Series Collection:*





Why conceited? Because they have big heads!


----------



## Monocrom

I love your conceited lights. oo:


----------



## loydski29

tsl said:


> Nice collection! What's the light to the right of the newer M3 with SW02? Is it an old style M3, 9Z, ??


Thank you tsl.Size15's is correct it is a z3 with a kl3 head and a z59 clickie.


----------



## toby_pra

Me at my own like only lego systems, which have the the whole same color...:mecry:

But Donn i like your little Surefires


----------



## Illum

just updated my collection...so posting a pic
[My E1e failed to attend ]




 



I need to get something like an E2C ring for my G2, which is on extended leave at the moment


----------



## mwaldron

Small but growing!


----------



## McGizmo

Hi guys,
Below are some of my "collection". I think these are "old" enough to not cause any problem showing.









You can click on the images for a much larger version. I post these not for my benefit but in the spirit of sharing and in appreciation for what PK and SF has done in the past and in awe of some incredible designs and concepts which never saw the light of production.

The small light on the left at top is a stainless steel twisty E2. The purple A2 is quite special to me because the raw machined aluminum parts were in my hand and sent to an anodizer I used and then returned to SF for final assembly. That light was born as you see it and it was never engraved. There is an A2 turbo there (this one was sans 5 mm LED and the switch is a clickie instead of two speed)

In the large lights, there are a couple proto "Big Brothers" to the A2; a series of regulated incandescent lights that never went past the A2, itself. I know there are a number of CPF members who have gone down this path with custom work and designs. SF did it with a cluster of 5 mm LED's as well as the regulated incan. The yellow headed fellow has a battery cassette that holds 12 ea. CR123's! Near beastly appetite!

I suspect that other flashlight manufacturers have designs which are visited and yet not taken to production but I doubt they come even close to the efforts and experiments done by SF. I by no means want to open the door to pricing issues, costs and what have you but this thread is about rare and unusual SureFires and I reckon there are a ton of them, literally! When I read comments about SF being behind the times and not current with technologies I just cringe because that's simply not the case.


----------



## donn_

Double-0-7 of 100! Dat's pretty cool!


----------



## Illum

mwaldron said:


> Small but growing!



UV?!
I like it 

uh...Gizmey, how did you acquire two beasts? I thought they were limit 1 per customer, or was that just the first run? :thinking:
you should really post that over at the rare surefire collection thread if you have no already done so....just the "digital Fusion A2-turbo" and the "generation5 M6" will stirr some serious comments :thumbsup:


----------



## mwaldron

Illum_the_nation said:


> UV?!
> I like it



It's Mine! I finally got around to making it last night. You can't have it! :nana:

Seriously though, if you do need one (of course we all NEED all this stuff) send me a PM and I'd be happy to help ya out.

McGizmo, all I have to say is, Wow.


----------



## Illum

mwaldron said:


> It's Mine! I finally got around to making it last night. You can't have it! :nana:
> 
> Seriously though, if you do need one (of course we all NEED all this stuff) send me a PM and I'd be happy to help ya out.
> 
> McGizmo, all I have to say is, Wow.



just enjoy seeing different flavors of A2s...now that the coop is empty since Atomic_chicken's away and all:shakehead
I'm fine at the moment, but :thanks: for the consideration


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*WOW!* McGizmos collection is Amazing!!!:twothumbs:naughty::thumbsup:

Very Nice lights


----------



## Team Member

Nothing fancy here, just ordinary lights that come to use now and then...


----------



## bondr006

Here is my current collection. Not much, but I use them...






And then my Milky Mods alone.....:naughty: Man is that U2by2 bright:duck:


----------



## Team Member

Nice pics bondr006 :thumbsup:

You don´t have any close-ups on the U2by2...?


----------



## bondr006

Team Member said:


> Nice pics bondr006 :thumbsup:
> 
> You don´t have any close-ups on the U2by2...?



Hey TM,

These are what I have so far. I will be posting a review of the 3 Milky mods pictured soon.* Here is the review.*


----------



## Team Member

:twothumbs


----------



## 2xTap

Here is my meager Surefire collection..................







..............a work in progress! 

2xTap


----------



## toby_pra

Very nice!


----------



## 2sparky

What is the tail cap on the closest one? whats it called and does it fit on a M2? thanks for the info.


----------



## greenstuffs

SW01 Fatty they do not make those anymore. 


2sparky said:


> What is the tail cap on the closest one? whats it called and does it fit on a M2? thanks for the info.


----------



## donn_

2sparky said:


> What is the tail cap on the closest one? whats it called and does it fit on a M2? thanks for the info.


----------



## 2sparky

Thanks for the info are there alot of these around or not?


----------



## Illum

DaFABRICATA said:


> *WOW!* McGizmos collection is Amazing!!!:twothumbs:naughty::thumbsup:
> 
> Very Nice lights



Mcgizmo himself is nothing short of amazing
with or without his collection, he has the source maps of all gizmos




Team Member said:


> Nothing fancy here, just ordinary lights that come to use now and then...



oh yeah right:shakehead, nothing too fancy:shrug:...uh huh, sure...only 3 M6s...just ordinary, haha...
:wave::huh::ironic:

_*

 VERY IMPRESSIVE COLLECTION YOU GOT THERE! 

*_​


----------



## Team Member

edit:..just realized that I had posted these pics in another thread..:shakehead


----------



## donn_

Some Star Wars KL3 examples:






Left to right: A newly received Milky "Optimator." SSC P4 with a SOB1000, shortened McR27 and a domed lens. The venerable "Chrononster"; with a WYOS LuxV and a hand-cut ElektroKumens optic. A mint black KL3, completely stock, on a black C2. This one's due for a trip to the modder. One of a long line of "SkaloMonsters,"; with three Rebels, putting out ~410 Lumens. A DaFabricata modded KL3 with a P4, stock circuitry and stock optic. Mighty fine on a 17670.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

OH MAN!!!
That SkaloMonster with the 3 Rebels is Bad-*** lookin!!

Nice collection!!! 

I actually miss that Old KL3.....Glad ya like it!


----------



## toby_pra

I like that old style....


----------



## Illum

2sparky said:


> What is the tail cap on the closest one? whats it called and does it fit on a M2? thanks for the info.



correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe thats an SW01 tailcap

heres another view of it


----------



## schiesz

donn_ said:


> Some Star Wars KL3 examples



I LOVE the old style KL3. Best looking head out there...

schiesz


----------



## Tempest UK

Some of my beefier SureFires:







And another...






Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Team Member

Finally I got hold on a M1 thanks to DaFabricata :wave:

http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/3636/sfm1bild2nd0.jpg
http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/5126/sfm1bild1gy0.jpg

Now it´s just a L6 that is needed


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Glad ya got it!!!:thumbsup:

Everyone has SO many nice lights here!!!:wave:

I really need to update this thread with a new pic. My collection has changed so much since my first post.

It's a nice day so maybe I'll take the lights for a walk and get some updated pics.....


----------



## Tempest UK

DaFABRICATA said:


> I really need to update this thread with a new pic. My collection has changed so much since my first post.
> 
> It's a nice day so maybe I'll take the lights for a walk and get some updated pics.....



Please do :thumbsup: You have some great stuff, I look forward to seeing it all gathered together.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DaFABRICATA

_So the first step is admiting you have a problem?........._:thinking:

I'll get better pics up soon.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Tempest UK said:


> Please do :thumbsup: You have some great stuff, I look forward to seeing it all gathered together.
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 



When you said _*"all gathered together",*_ you got me thinking......maybe I should put all my SF stuff together to see what I actually have.....

Guess I'll have another sale soon


----------



## Tempest UK

Phwoar...where do all the spare parts come from?! 

Nice collection, I didn't realise SureFire made phones :nana:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Size15's

I'm far to lazy to attempt to gather together all the SureFires I have. The last time it took me hours and must have two dozen more since then.

Al


----------



## donn_

The TID in the center of the last pic. Which head is it for?


----------



## Tempest UK

Size15's said:


> I'm far to lazy to attempt to gather together all the SureFires I have. The last time it took me hours and must have two dozen more since then.
> 
> Al



Invite me over and I'll help you sort them out, Al 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Size15's

Tempest UK said:


> Invite me over and I'll help you sort them out, Al
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


If only it were that simple. I have lights on 'loan' to Police Officer friends in Thames and the Met, and I'm about to give a few to a friend about to deploy to Afghanistan. I estimate over a dozen (I don't keep track) would be difficult to get back for a photo. It'd take weeks of planning.


----------



## Tempest UK

I suppose I'll let you off then  Nice to know that some of them are out there helping people. 

I wish your friend a safe return from Afghanistan.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## BSBG

Here are the big guys:


----------



## donn_

BSBG said:


> Here are the big guys:


 Those aren't big. :nana: This is *BIG:*


----------



## Shreknow91

oo::huh::duh2::thinking::twothumbs:twothumbs


please forgive my ignorance, but it seems to me that that would change the output?

If so whats the output now?


----------



## bondr006

Holy shitnicks  I don't think an admission would help at this time :laughing: Nice collection o' parts you got there DaFAB.... I don't see the new KX1 head in there anywhere...



DaFABRICATA said:


> _So the first step is admiting you have a problem?........._:thinking:
> 
> I'll get better pics up soon.


----------



## BSBG

Shreknow91 said:


> oo::huh::duh2::thinking::twothumbs:twothumbs
> 
> 
> please forgive my ignorance, but it seems to me that that would change the output?
> 
> If so whats the output now?



3 Li Ion cells are approximately 12 volts. An MN60 or 61 intended for the M4 is a good bulb for this setup.


----------



## Monocrom

bondr006 said:


> Holy shitnicks  I don't think an admission would help at this time :laughing: Nice collection o' parts you got there DaFAB.... I don't see the new KX1 head in there anywhere...


 
You're probably just not looking hard enough. 
Where's Waldo?.... Er, Where's the KX1? 

Mmmm..... Could you imagine all the cool lights you could Frankenstein from that collection of spare parts??


----------



## Tempest UK

Monocrom said:


> Mmmm..... Could you imagine all the cool lights you could Frankenstein from that collection of spare parts??



We definitely need a photo 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## toby_pra

Your collection is insane Dafabricata....:huh:


----------



## Justin Case

L-R: G2 with round 6P head, 6Z, 6P, 8NX with old-style red filter, 6P with Z32 head and old style red filter, L4, 3P with Z32 head and Z40 lockout tailcap





L-R: 12ZM, E2 Executive, parts 3P





Factory 3P vs parts 3P





Parts 3P disassembled


----------



## rtt

Ok. What are the parts pictured that makes up the parts 3P?


----------



## KeyGrip

Nice, you have an R30.


----------



## Size15's

Justin Case said:


> Parts 3P disassembled


Left to Right
Z14 TailCap (appears to be)
A21 Universal Housing Body
L30 Adapter Collar
Classic standard bezel


----------



## Illum

toby_pra said:


> Your collection is insane Dafabricata....:huh:



why am I not surprised:shrug::naughty:


----------



## KeyGrip

DaFab, is that picture before or after your recent massive SureFire parts sales?


----------



## toby_pra




----------



## DaFABRICATA

KeyGrip said:


> DaFab, is that picture before or after your recent massive SureFire parts sales?


 

After......
I just took that pic the day it was posted......a few of the parts that I have in my sales thread are in there though. I figure their still part of the collection until someone buys 'em.

I'll try to get better pics soon of groups of lights....Black/Na HA/ Turboheads/weaponlights.......WAIT....heres one of the Weaponlights.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

You wanted legos???

How 'bout the "Stubby-Kroma"........A.K.A...._3PK:naughty:_

The Kroma tailcap works as well along with both high and low. All it is, is an A19 Cell extender and a twisty.:thumbsup:


----------



## toby_pra

The kroma looks beautyful!


----------



## Size15's

DaFABRICATA said:


> The Kroma tailcap works as well along with both high and low. All it is, is an A19 Cell extender and a twisty


Is that an aftermarket A19? It has no knurling and I'm not aware of the A19 without knurling. If you had not called it an A19 I would have thought it was an A21.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Size15's said:


> Is that an aftermarket A19? It has no knurling and I'm not aware of the A19 without knurling. If you had not called it an A19 I would have thought it was an A21.


 


Maybe I have the model # wrong:thinking:.....It is from a Classic Universal 6 Volt Weaponlight System:shrug: There are 2 main body components and this is the shorter of the 2.


----------



## Tempest UK

DaFABRICATA, have you tried putting together all those parts yet? :huh:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Size15's

DaFABRICATA said:


> Maybe I have the model # wrong:thinking:.....It is from a Classic Universal 6 Volt Weaponlight System:shrug: There are 2 main body components and this is the shorter of the 2.


Then it is an A21 Universal Housing body. The U2/K2 bezels are more like Lamp Modules in that they screw into housings rather than onto bodies.

I did something similar with a U2 bezel:




Left to Right:
Z49 Clickie TailCap.
A19 body extender
A21 Universal Housing Body
U2 bezel


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Thank you Size15's:wave:



Someone needs to put together a part # and compatablity chart.oo:

Will a mini-U2 work?.....maybe on a single 123 rechargable:shrug:


It won't work on a single primary 123


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Ooops....double post


----------



## greenpea76

*My collection of Surefires started 2 months ago. I'm staying away from the big lights. *


----------



## Monocrom

greenpea76 said:


> *My collection of Surefires started 2 months ago. I'm staying away from the big lights. *


 
You're only cheating yourself.


----------



## Illum

greenpea76 said:


> *My collection of Surefires started 2 months ago. I'm staying away from the big lights. *



its only a matter of time 
resistance is futile. From the looks of your collection you seem like someone who has money to spare. Why don;t you treat yourself to a nice big serving of a surefire M6 while they're still hot?


----------



## schrenz

DaFABRICATA said:


> [...]Will a mini-U2 work?.....maybe on a single 123 rechargable:shrug:
> 
> [...]


 
I think so, because it works also with a 18650, so a RCR123 would be no problem.
Best 
Jens


----------



## Monocrom

schrenz said:


> I think so, because it works also with a 18650, so a RCR123 would be no problem.
> Best
> Jens


 
The early Production model U2 worked with an 18650. Later models were made so that 18650s wouldn't fit.


----------



## seattlite

Size15's said:


> Then it is an A21 Universal Housing body. The U2/K2 bezels are more like Lamp Modules in that they screw into housings rather than onto bodies.
> 
> I did something similar with a U2 bezel:
> http://www.pk-e.com/Size15/images1/al-u2e.jpg
> Left to Right:
> Z49 Clickie TailCap.
> A19 body extender
> A21 Universal Housing Body
> U2 bezel



Al or anyone know whether the UA2/UB2 heads will be the same as the U2/Kroma/PKEF in that they will screw into the Universal Housings?


----------



## Size15's

seattlite said:


> Al or anyone know whether the UA2/UB2 heads will be the same as the U2/Kroma/PKEF in that they will screw into the Universal Housings?


I don't believe they will be. I'm not sure that they are akin to Lamp Modules like the U2/K2. Even if they are the UB2/UA2 use a new type of TailCap switch and I don't believe it'll fit on the U2/K2 body nor will it fit or work on bodies without the special contact surface.


----------



## blade06

I just joined and this is my first post. E2E and G2 (Incandescent)


----------



## KeyGrip

You're off to a good start with a couple of classics. :welcome:


----------



## toby_pra

It wont be the your last surefire's...:duh2:


----------



## Tempest UK

Looks like a flat-sided E2e, too 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## aioria

KT1+C2 Body+SW02 my Favorite light.
And TW4 is my EDC light.


----------



## Justin Case

DaFABRICATA said:


> Maybe I have the model # wrong:thinking:.....It is from a Classic Universal 6 Volt Weaponlight System:shrug: There are 2 main body components and this is the shorter of the 2.



Here is a conversion of an L60 weaponlight to a 6P.


----------



## schrenz

Monocrom said:


> The early Production model U2 worked with an 18650. Later models were made so that 18650s wouldn't fit.


Yes, but also the later models worked with 3,6 Volts , that's what I've meant with mentioning the 18650.

Best
Jens


----------



## Size15's

Justin Case said:


> Here is a conversion of an L60 weaponlight to a 6P.


With the Z32 bezel such a light is model 650-00. There is no designation for it with a standard bezel.


----------



## Justin Case

Since I have a Deal Extreme SKU 6090 installed, there is little reason to have the Z32.


----------



## toby_pra

Nice nice....



> KT1+C2 Body+SW02 my Favorite light.


 
I have never seen before.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

One of my favorites as well....:naughty:


Mystery body...(says Surefire on both sides--C2 or L5) + KT1CB + SW02 + Seoul Tower Module + short clip & smaller grip ring


----------



## aussiebob

Heres my collection, i started 2 days ago with surefires, so be nice !


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Excellent starting point!!!:twothumbs

There are a lot of options with the 6P!
LED Drop-in modules, Cell extenders, C-M adaptors, KT1 & KT2 Turbo Heads, Clickies, twisties, Bulbs, and LED Tower Modules for the Turbo Head.....just to name a few:naughty:

I highly doubt this will be your last.....hide your wallet!
:welcome:
Welcome to CPF!!!:wave:


----------



## aioria

DaFABRICATA said:


>


 
KT1 CB?I like it !
The body used E1E clip?


----------



## katsyonak

Not much of a collection, but still...


----------



## toby_pra

Uhh i did not that these pineapples are interchangeable with SF E-Series...:shakehead
Looks nice!


----------



## aussiebob

That green one above sure looks nice!


----------



## ttran97

This is what I have now:





*L to R:* TW4 Speedster, Tranzilla, E2C, Transgressor, M6 Millennium Series, M6 MagnumLight, M6-CB Guardian, E2D TLS, Creemator Noir, G2, E1B-KX2

I omitted the 9P, 6P, and a couple G2's because I guess technically, they're my dad's since I gave them to him. I'll have to get a 9P for myself one day.

Oh, I do have a yellow G2....but that's kind of like the weird uncle that nobody talks about...so it's not included in my Surefire Family Photo. :laughing:


----------



## donn_

Latest SF Lego:







A Z32 bezel on a vintage Z2 tube. Inside is a 3-stage Cree Q5 drop-in from Deerelight. 

Nice little light!


----------



## toby_pra

Nice Lego donn


----------



## T_5D11

WOW, there are nice collections around here. Allow me to participate :











I'll try to update the pictures soon as there has been new additions.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

WELCOME TO CPF!!!... T 5D11!!


Thats a hell of a first post!! 
Something tells me you found your new home...

Nice Collection!!!

Any close-ups of your Kromas?...please.


----------



## T_5D11

Thanks for the welcome, here is a close up of the Kroma (just a normal one), I am not anywhere near my collection now so a bit tough to make new pics.








Not sure this one really qualifies but I like it :


----------



## Tempest UK

Impressive collection, T_5D11  Especially for someone based in Europe.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## T_5D11

Tempest UK, collecting Surefires was not easy in France till last year when they changed their distribution network. Nowdays, I just have to ask and they deliver :twothumbs.


----------



## Tempest UK

T_5D11 said:


> Tempest UK, collecting Surefires was not easy in France till last year when they changed their distribution network. Nowdays, I just have to ask and they deliver :twothumbs.



Do you mean you have been able to order direct from www.SureFire.com or that you now have a SureFire distributer in France?

What's the next SureFire for your collection going to be? 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## T_5D11

A NIB 9N would make my day...To be more realistic, the next ones are going to be Invictus/optimus, E2DL, C2L,etc etc

And yes Surefire has now a reactive distributor in France which makes my life easier.


----------



## toby_pra

this is insane t_d511


----------



## bondr006

Great collection. Welcome to CPF. Kick your feet up, sit back and make yourself comfy.....and hang out for awhile. :thumbsup:



T_5D11 said:


> WOW, there are nice collections around here. Allow me to participate :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to update the pictures soon as there has been new additions.


----------



## ampdude

tvodrd said:


> The greenster is right and, coincidentally, both were gifts! The A19 head came with a Cree 390nM HBLED and driver I think, and arrived outta the blue from Don after my commenting "I gotta get me one of those" on his sub board, back when! :bow: The barenaked aluminum M6 was a gift from pk, and all I asked for was a reflector!  Ya didn't ask about the 2nd from the left, e-series at the top.   (An "L4" prior to SF selling L4's. There's a thread buried in antiquity, but the pics are dead. Huge chunk of copper in the middle of it!)
> 
> Larry




Have you ever thought of getting that M6 anodized? Maybe green or blue? You could have the world's only green M6!


----------



## ampdude

ttran97 said:


> Actually, Surefire seems to be making more HAIII black lights now. Maybe a black M6 one day? That would ROCK.




Wow, I've never even thought of that before. That DOES sound awesome.


----------



## Size15's

The M6 in black looks okay - it looks better in natural HA though.
Strange that the M3 and M3T look better in Black.
At least to mine eyes


----------



## schrenz

Hi T_5D11,
one of the most impressive Collections I've seen here on CPF, especially because I know, that collecting such lights in Europe is more complicated than in the USA.
(Beside presently, because of fantastic exchange-rate €-$ :twothumbs )



T_5D11 said:


> A NIB 9N would make my day...To be more realistic, the next ones are going to be Invictus/optimus, E2DL, C2L,etc etc
> 
> And yes Surefire has now a reactive distributor in France which makes my life easier.


NIB 9Ns sometimes pass away, even in Europe, I've seen them on ebay.
Best 
Jens


----------



## T_5D11

Thanks all, certainly found a place where I can enjoy my addiction. This forum is full of excellent items and reading.

Here are the ones that were not on the previous picture...as they were not part of the collection at that time.






I try not to buy from Ebay and go through official dealers whenever possible...so the exchange rate mostly benefits the distribution but that's ok as long as they are providing the goodies.


----------



## donn_

Longfellows:

This week, so far, has brought me two brand new Leef 18650 tubes. One 2x and one 3x, both in black. I also received another Surefire T2 3" turbohead.

I thought some Lego was in order.






That's the T2 on the Leef 3x18650. 12" of round black joy, carrying a K2TFFC/SOB1000 tower module and 3x A123 18650 cells.

The 2x18650 tube is wearing an SRTH. Inside is an MN60, being under-driven by 2x Emoli 18650 cells.

Both are using Leef Hex Clicky switches, to cut down on rolling.

Why does it get dark so late this time of year?


----------



## qarawol

T_5D11 said:


> A NIB 9N would make my day...



Boy did you come to the right forum!!! I have TWO NIB unopened Surefire 9N's.

Same picture as my post #110...







PM sent.


Njoy...


----------



## Tempest UK

I might try and prganise another photo of the collection at the weekend. However it has now got to the point where it's a pain setting it all up and getting it all in one shot. Especially with my lessthanfantastic photography skills 

If all else fails you can see what about 25 6Ps look like all gathered together 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Monocrom

donn_ said:


> This week, so far, has brought me two brand new Leef 18650 tubes....


 
Thank You! 

Something about your post told me that you didn't get those Leef bodies off of B/S/T. So I checked Lighthound, and sure enough; a few Leef bodies for sale!! :twothumbs

Finally snagged that C to M, 2x18650 body I always wanted! Rechargeable M4, here I come! ..... Or maybe I'll just wait for the KL9 to come out.

Thanks to you, I'll have a high-quality version of my Solarforce L600.... With more lumens and a better beam! 

Thanks again! :thanks:


----------



## eshishlo

qarawol, how many 9N's do you have? I counted 12... what makes them so special?


----------



## The Coach

Well, here's my little collection, it's not the size that counts. :duck:





6Z Combatlight with KL3 head
Kroma
E2D
L1 Cree
E1B
E1E with KL1 head
C3 Centurian
C2 Centurian - Emerson
Black G2
Absent - Yellow G2 (I keep it in the glove compartment)
Still waiting for a Titan T1A. :candle:


----------



## toby_pra

whats that a flashlight right in the pic?


----------



## donn_

My L2 Porky got a companion today!










Pretty serious teeth on both of them. All the better to "chew the fat" with, eh? :devil:


----------



## The Coach

toby_pra said:


> whats that a flashlight right in the pic?



Toby, do you mean the Thing or the basketball mouse? :devil:


----------



## Tempest UK

Nice Porcupines, Donn. Have you decided what you're going to do with the U2 yet?

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## tsx

*Contents deleted by moderator*


----------



## DM51

tsx, this is the wrong place for your enquiry. I suggest you post a WTB in the Lights > Buy section of the MarketPlace.

_Edit: I see you have also cross-posted the same enquiry elsewhere, also in the wrong forum. I would remind you that cross-posting is against the rules._


----------



## Tempest UK

Here's a quick and dirty photo. Not fun to photograph This isn't even all of them...a few couldn't be present for the photo, unfortunately. I'll try and round them up sometime and get them all in one shot.

Not particularly clear, so if you want some shots of anything in particular, lemme know 






Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Rommul

I count 69.

How long have you been buying surefires?


----------



## Tempest UK

Rommul said:


> I count 69.
> 
> How long have you been buying surefires?



69 sounds about right for the photo. I think there are about 73-75 in total, including the one not pictured.

And I couldn't possibly say how long I've been collecting 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Size15's

Tempest, You must be crazy - you only have one 10X 
Shame on you for showing such a poor spread. :green:


----------



## Illum

Size15's said:


> Tempest, You must be crazy - you only have one 10X
> Shame on you for showing such a poor spread. :green:



pfft...lol
easy for you to say


----------



## donn_

I don't have even one 10X, but I've bought over 100 Surefires in the past 6 months, and that doesn't count innumerable spare parts.


----------



## Rossymeister

Hello,New Here!

This Is The Picture Of My SF Collection:







All That Is Missing Is My A2 Aviator


----------



## Size15's

donn_ said:


> I don't have even one 10X, but I've bought over 100 Surefires in the past 6 months, and that doesn't count innumerable spare parts.


now that needs a group photo!
(I'm not sure I have over hundred SureFires and I've been gathering them for like ten years)

P.S.
You've not arrived until you've had a 10X. :nana:


----------



## Tempest UK

Size15's said:


> n
> 
> P.S.
> You've not arrived until you've had a 10X. :nana:



But just the one, anything else is overkill :nana:

Just remembered the background of my photo was an assortment of SureFire catalogues and Combat Tactics magazines (thanks, PK ) but the SureFires obscured them a bit more than I planned on 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## ttran97

Tempest UK said:


> But just the one, anything else is overkill :nana:
> 
> Just remembered the background of my photo was an assortment of SureFire catalogues and Combat Tactics magazines (thanks, PK ) but the SureFires obscured them a bit more than I planned on
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



Great collection, Tempest...but...where's your blue 6P???  :nana:


----------



## Illum

Size15's said:


> You've not arrived until you've had a 10X. :nana:


 
yeah...then when we do achieve the goal of acquring one you'd up the bar and say the same with a hellfighter


----------



## Tempest UK

ttran97 said:


> Great collection, Tempest...but...where's your blue 6P???  :nana:



Hiding from me 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Size15's

Illum_the_nation said:


> yeah...then when we do achieve the goal of acquring one you'd up the bar and say the same with a hellfighter


First you need three M6's... Lets not go wild all at once!


----------



## Tempest UK

Size15's said:


> First you need three M6's... Lets not go wild all at once!



25 6Ps is the first stage, I think you'll find  Got to have your bread and butter SureFires down before you move onto the 10Xs/M6s :nana:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Size15's

For a years one of the SureFire's I didn't have was a 6P.
I got a 6P and Z2 for reasons lost in the thyme fogs...
twenty-five is a lot. I guess I have no more than three or four 6P's.


----------



## 1wrx7

OK.... so I finally quit being lazy and took some pictures..... enjoy





























These are my favorites


----------



## ttran97

Size15's said:


> First you need three M6's... Lets not go wild all at once!



Yup...I agree with Al. Everyone needs 3 M6's. Come on now.  But dang it...I want the M6 that Leukos has!!! 

Believe it or not, I don't have a single 6P. I gave one to my dad a few years ago for Father's Day, so occasionally that one gets lumped in my group photos. It really is a beauty, though. Maybe I'll get one when the P61L drop-in comes out.


----------



## Tempest UK

Nice pics 1wrx7  Do I see some DaFABRICATA purchases there? 

Regards,
Tempest​


----------



## 1wrx7

Tempest UK said:


> Nice pics 1wrx7  Do I see some DaFABRICATA purchases there? ​
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest​


 

We've been friends long before CPF. We trade each other from time to time. One of my favorites now is an unmarked Z2 body and engaved 6P head I got from Dafabricata. With a Malcoff M60L and a clicky tailcap from Ttran97. Thanks,

Keith


----------



## Tempest UK

Cool, some nice stuff there :thumbsup:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Illum

Size15's said:


> First you need three M6's... Lets not go wild all at once!



 
pwn3d...



1wrx7 said:


>



nice cactus! :thumbsup:
third one from the right, which weapon light is that?


----------



## Size15's

Illum_the_nation said:


> third one from the right, which weapon light is that?


Looks like a Z2 with the CombatGrip and grip spacer rings removed.


----------



## Tempest UK

Size15's said:


> Looks like a Z2 with the CombatGrip and grip spacer rings removed.



Yup, looks like the "unmarked Z2 body" he mentioned.

Al, we need some photos :thumbsup: I know the full collection photo has been ruled out, but some smaller arrangements would be great 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## 1wrx7

nice cactus! :thumbsup:
third one from the right, which weapon light is that?[/quote]


Thanks on the cactus.
Size15 and Tempest are right... third from the right is a unmarked Z2 with no rings. It's not a weaponlight though. If you mean the weaponlight that's third from the left... it's a SF M111D It's a M3 configured to mount on a pistol. After a little effort it fits real nice on my AR-15:naughty:


----------



## Illum

1wrx7 said:


> Thanks on the cactus.
> Size15 and Tempest are right... third from the right is a unmarked Z2 with no rings. It's not a weaponlight though. If you mean the weaponlight that's third from the left... it's a SF M111D It's a M3 configured to mount on a pistol. After a little effort it fits real nice on my AR-15:naughty:



yeah I meant the left 
But I was curious on the unmarked light too


----------



## Tempest UK

A good sight...SureFires just itching to be opened 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## 1wrx7

Size15's said:


> First you need three M6's... Lets not go wild all at once!


 

Since you mentioned it......










And I agree with Tempest.... some small arangements of your collection would be nice. It's kind of a pain to try to get pics of any kind of collection. My good friend started this thread and I didn't even post until page 11 BTY... I'm down to two M6's. The other one lives in Japan now.

Keith


----------



## Rommul

Tempest UK said:


> 25 6Ps is the first stage, I think you'll find  Got to have your bread and butter SureFires down before you move onto the 10Xs/M6s :nana:
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



I agree. I love it when people make excuses that take me off the hook


----------



## cyberpunk

Such as it is - here is my small SureFire collection (just missing a 6PDL that I also have).






Some 6Px variants (a couple with the P60L drop-in, and my 6PDL has a Wolf-Eyes drop-in).

I find the E2D model works well for my wants/needs, as well. The E2DL on my key chain just replaced my E2D that was there.

It's an X200B on the hand gun, and then, of course, a couple of M6s.

I'll be adding a couple more tactical lights at some point this year, but I've decided to hold out for some of SureFire's upcoming offerings, and I hope to have a UB2 in the collection before the end of the year (if not both the UB2 and a UA2!!). In fact, I have a place in my case, where my keychain is sitting in the picture, reserved for the UB2 cut-out, when I get it! 

The only other SureFire "products" I could have added to this picture are an absolute boat-load of SF123A's, and an M80 picatinny rail that I have.


----------



## bigfoot

My small collection.


----------



## KeyGrip

1wrx7: Are those Leef 1x18500 C-E bodies I see there on the right?


----------



## WildChild

My small but growing collection:







- E2D (on LumensFactory EO-E2R or StreamLight TL-3 bulb (fivemega's socket))
- E2L Cree (1 level)
- G2L
- A2 with red LEDs
- E2DL (1 level)
- L1 Cree


----------



## 1wrx7

KeyGrip said:


> 1wrx7: Are those Leef 1x18500 C-E bodies I see there on the right?


 

No, they are customs designed by Dafabricata and I. We sold some of the extras here awhile back. The thread is probally several pages into the custom BST. The ones pictured are some of the few we had nickel plated. I am on the hunt for a Leef 1X18650 M head C tail body though:naughty:.... I just can't seem to find one yet.


----------



## Monocrom

1wrx7 said:


> No, they are customs designed by Dafabricata and I. We sold some of the extras here awhile back. The thread is probally several pages into the custom BST. The ones pictured are some of the few we had nickel plated. I am on the hunt for a Leef 1X18650 M head C tail body though:naughty:.... I just can't seem to find one yet.


 
Check Lighthound on a regular basis. 

I should have done that. But didn't. However, I got lucky a couple of weeks back. Snagged that C tail to M head 2x18650 I've wanted for awhile. :twothumbs


----------



## aioria

My small collection. KL3,KL4,and KL5.


----------



## maxa beam

aioria said:


> My small collection. KL3,KL4,and KL5.



Arg, I don't have any weaponlights.

[/salivation]


----------



## WildChild

WildChild said:


> My small but growing collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - E2D (on LumensFactory EO-E2R or StreamLight TL-3 bulb (fivemega's socket))
> - E2L Cree (1 level)
> - G2L
> - A2 with red LEDs
> - E2DL (1 level)
> - L1 Cree



The latest addition to my collection, Outdoorsman:


----------



## aioria

E2O old style.I like it !!


----------



## WildChild

aioria said:


> E2O old style.I like it !!



Me too!  This is a guy from here that had it for 5 years and never used it! It is brand new with no scratch and I got it with original batteries too (dated 02-2013). I was also impressed by the brightness of the MN02. I thought it would be dimmer.


----------



## Tempest UK

6PD collection:






Various etchings, only rare one being the "SF" bezel at the front.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## toby_pra

Nice collection Temptest!


----------



## H2Orower

The results of my obsession thus far...


----------



## Panaphonic

If it wouldn't be too much trouble, could someone post some pics of a satin E2e with a KX2 in Black HA and the Natural HA?


----------



## ttran97

Panaphonic said:


> If it wouldn't be too much trouble, could someone post some pics of a satin E2e with a KX2 in Black HA and the Natural HA?



All I have is the black E2e-BK with the KX2-BK...and long clip that I added. The inside's been bored out to fit 17670's too.


----------



## Panaphonic

Does the KX2 add much (if any) weight to the head?


----------



## Lightguy27

Panaphonic said:


> Does the KX2 add much (if any) weight to the head?


 

Yes, and LED hea would add more weight probably about double to the head, but again even that is not much.

-Evan


----------



## SilentK

ttran97 said:


>




 that is awesome! great looking light. always a fan of black. what clickie tail cap did you use for the two stage led. anything special. where did you get the clip


----------



## ttran97

SilentK said:


> that is awesome! great looking light. always a fan of black. what clickie tail cap did you use for the two stage led. anything special. where did you get the clip



I just use the standard black E series clickie...you can also use the E2D(L) tailstanding clickie if you want. The circuitry is in the head, so it doesn't matter what the tailcap is. You change the mode by clicking or momentarily pressing the tailcap to alternate between low and high. The KX2-BK LED starts off in low by default.

I got the clip from Surefire. Called them and told them that I wanted a long clip instead of my short clip. They sent it for free, but this was like six months ago, so I don't know if they'll still send them out for free.


----------



## LEARNER7

i'm new. how does one transfer a picture from computer to this page?


----------



## WildChild

LEARNER7 said:


> i'm new. how does one transfer a picture from computer to this page?



First, upload it to http://www.imageshack.us/. When uploading it, use the option "Resize image" and resize it to 640x480 or 800x600 (anything higher will be too big on the screen and the moderators won't like you!  Once the picture is uploaded, you will get an URL to access it directly. Copy this URL between



tags in your post.


----------



## ARC mania

I'm kind of late to the game but heres my favorite

ARC mania


----------



## bxstylez

ARC mania said:


> I'm kind of late to the game but heres my favorite
> 
> ARC mania


 


ostar 6-die LED.....

what kind of head is it in?
how is it powered? 3x r123's?

lumen output?

.


----------



## ARC mania

Yup! Its a KL4 head modified with a 1000 lumen Ostar LED from a brightness bin of: QZ. It runs on 3 x CR123's and has 4 levels of light. Eats all lights in its class for breakfast and then some.

ARC mania


----------



## Stormdrane

My SUREFIRE collection consists of only one light.

I had a G2, but gave it to a friend a few years ago, it was just too expensive to operate with the way it eats batteries.

Another friend gifted me this SUREFIRE a couple of years ago, with an Aleph body in shadowgrass camo, and I added some knot work in leather to it. It still eats batteries too, so I just keep it on the night stand in case it's needed. Outside of a rechargeable spotlight, this is my brightest incandescent flashlight.


----------



## Illum

ARC mania said:


> Yup! Its a KL4 head modified with a 1000 lumen Ostar LED from a brightness bin of: QZ. It runs on 3 x CR123's and has 4 levels of light. Eats all lights in its class for breakfast and then some.
> 
> ARC mania



how do you heatsink THAT beast?
the KL4 heads already ill-equipped for the luxV and thats just a 4-die:candle:


----------



## yankeefist

how do I get one?




ARC mania said:


> I'm kind of late to the game but heres my favorite
> 
> ARC mania


----------



## bxstylez

count me in for one of those modified kl4...... i have one lying around right now that needs the NEW 1000 lumens ostar 6-die LED :naughty:

.


----------



## Qrt

so far this is my entire surefire collection:


----------



## Manzerick

WOW!!! A sign of things to come!!!



ARC mania said:


> I'm kind of late to the game but heres my favorite
> 
> ARC mania


----------



## beavo451

My meager collection.


----------



## desertrat21

It's not my whole collection... there's four or five missing (including a Milkyspit Creemator that's due to arrive very soon :thumbsup, but I like the picture. :naughty:


----------



## climberkid

beautiful!


----------



## tazambo

desertrat21,

Very nice photo.
I'd love to have those skills.

Nice first post, welcome.

Regards
Dave


----------



## desertrat21

Thanks for the kind words! :wave:
Here's another shot... my newest addition arrived today!:naughty:


----------



## climberkid

thats freakin sweet! enjoy that one.


----------



## Patriot

Illum_the_nation said:


> how do you heatsink THAT beast?
> the KL4 heads already ill-equipped for the luxV and thats just a 4-die:candle:




A huge +1 to this question.....

Maybe it's only a 1 minute at a time light...:thinking:


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Patriot36 said:


> A huge +1 to this question.....
> 
> Maybe it's only a 1 minute at a time light...:thinking:


 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Or maybe just underdriven
Either way.....those look really cool!!!



Heres a few new lights that were added to the collection recently


----------



## SilentK

DaFABRICATA said:


> Heres a few new lights that were added to the collection recently


 
I love the way the original original laser products 6p looks in that picture. What light is that in the lower left corner? it looks like an m1 infa-red illuminator but it has something more to it.


----------



## Team Member

DaFABRICATA said:


> Heres a few new lights that were added to the collection recently




* AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Hard Anodized 6P!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Didn´t even know it existed!!!!* 

Oooh man, why did you have to show that one????:shakehead

...now *I* need one...


btw...congrats...


----------



## Burman

My small collection (_for now_)..


----------



## Monocrom

Burman said:


> My small collection (_for now_)..


 
I might as well be the one who asks.... Where did you get that sweet clip on that M2 head?


----------



## Burman

Monocrom said:


> I might as well be the one who asks.... Where did you get that sweet clip on that M2 head?


 
Made it myself.


----------



## Monocrom

Burman said:


> Made it myself.


 
You should consider making more, and selling them on B/S/T.


----------



## Team Member

It´s not the whole collection but just my newest addition..

Surefire E1B "Classic" 

Thanks ttran :twothumbs







E1B head with E1e body and clicky, works really nice


----------



## Monocrom

Team Member said:


> E1B head with E1e body and clicky, works really nice


 
Now that's the E1B Surefire should have made!


----------



## loszabo

Monocrom said:


> Now that's the E1B Surefire should have made!



Uhm, LAPD didn't think so...


----------



## Monocrom

loszabo said:


> Uhm, LAPD didn't think so...


 
Well they're wrong! 

I've held bars of wet soap that were less slippery than a stock E1B.


----------



## tx101

Heres my latest acquisition






I paid way too much money for it


----------



## climberkid

ooooooooooo purdy


----------



## Illum

Monocrom said:


> Well they're wrong!
> 
> I've held bars of wet soap that were less slippery than a stock E1B.



thank goodness I didn't grab one...
I had a spare KL4-BK so I bought a E1e-BK body [:thanks: Carpenter] and use AW RCR123As... 20 min runtime
I don't have a Z61...so I used a Z57 its ugly.
So I yanked the E2D TC and used that, now the E1D reminds me of the Little Boy they dropped over Hiroshima


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Illum_the_nation said:


> So I yanked the E2D TC and used that, now the E1D reminds me of the Little Boy they dropped over Hiroshima


 


So does this....:naughty:


----------



## 276

DaFABRICATA said:


> So does this....:naughty:


thats cool!!!


----------



## Team Member

Thanks to DaFABRICATA for showing us Surefires new, Top Secret, Laser Guided bomb.

Any prices on those babies? Just military sale maybe....


----------



## Illum

apparently the SWs are surefire's closest replica of the "detonator" [1 cell extender]:naughty:


----------



## WildChild

New picture of my SF collection. It includes the E2O I bought one month ago and my latest acquisitions: Black E1E and a black G2L for my mother:






I'm also waiting for a 6PDL...

BTW, when did SF stop to make the black E1E? This one has the latest tailcap, but the last year version without the metal ring.


----------



## coloradogps

Team Member said:


> It´s not the whole collection but just my newest addition..
> 
> Surefire E1B "Classic"
> 
> Thanks ttran :twothumbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E1B head with E1e body and clicky, works really nice




I have one just like it!

It's a great light, small with great throw!

:twothumbs :twothumbs :twothumbs :twothumbs


----------



## Shawn L

My X300 and E1B Backup not shown is my 6P LED.


----------



## ttran97

I've been trimming down my collection. This is how it is as of today. 






*L to R:* 
Milky TW4 Speedster
Milky Tranzilla
Milky M3 Transgressor
Milky L6P7 Transporter
Millennium Series M6
Millennium Series M6 MagnumLight
Millennium Series -*- M6
Classic 9P
G3L
6P
G2 w/LOTC
G2​
The 9P on down have some sort of P60-size LED drop-in. I'm too tired to try to remember which ones have which...Malkoffs, Bug Out Gear, and generic R2's are my favorites.

My newest light is the Milky L6P7 Transporter. 688 guilt-free lumen in an awesome thrower with great side spill! :twothumbs


----------



## ampdude

ttran97,

I really like that middle M6.

Nice picture, thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Illum

the magnumlight? I live the one on the far left, the colors even 

if you haven't already bought an M6, theres one for sale for $250 in BST
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=180405
pic here: http://img357.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01622sy2.jpg

My collection just got updated....so... new pic
My cameras...somewhere, phone pic

EDIT: updated with camera pic for better resolution




L to R
Z57 + E1e-BK + KL4-BK + AW RCR123A
Z57 + L4 body + E1e bezel + MN03
E2e
E2D-BK + AW 17670 + LF EO-E1R
L4
M6 Magnumlight
E1e + KL4 + AW RCR123A
A2-WH
A2-WH
A2-WH w/ THC3[?] LEDs


and a bit of "boxing"


----------



## ttran97

Nice collection, Illum. But you need some LED heads for those E2e's and a black E-tail for your black TW4. hehe. That's a lot of A2's too!


----------



## Illum

ttran97 said:


> Nice collection, Illum. But you need some LED heads for those E2e's and a black E-tail for your black TW4. hehe. That's a lot of A2's too!




theres two KX2 single stage CREE heads in transit from another CPF member in Arizona:nana:

Theres two more KX2 heads available for $55 each here: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=180256


----------



## desertrat21

*The newest addition*

I've always wanted one and couldn't resist this one. Surefire just needs to release an LED bulb to fit in these beauties. :naughty:


----------



## stew

Added another 9n to my collection the one in the middle. I have 3 9n's all different variations. Do anyone know how many different variations there are of the 9n dont include the 9an?


----------



## donn_

*Re: The newest addition*



desertrat21 said:


> Surefire just needs to release an LED bulb to fit in these beauties.



You can run a LED tower module in the M6. Works great!


----------



## desertrat21

*Re: The newest addition*



donn_ said:


> You can run a LED tower module in the M6. Works great!



Thanks for the heads-up Donn. Is there a particular one that you prefer?


----------



## Illum

stew said:


> Added another 9n to my collection the one in the middle. I have 3 9n's all different variations. Do anyone know how many different variations there are of the 9n dont include the 9an?



 antique surefire 9 series in pristine condition:thumbsup:
o lord, this should be better posted in the rare surefires thread


----------



## Tempest UK

This is (most of) my 6P collection:

6PDs






Old style 6Ps, and the one that started it all - the SureFire 6.






Engraved bezels...






And the rest:






Forgot the purple pair 






Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Illum

my goodness...the 6PDs on the first pic comes to the picture in like a mob:twothumbs
Surefire lights does that sometimes


----------



## Teh

My tiny collection...


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Teh, The Black & Tan looks cool!

Heres most of the current collection.


----------



## Unforgiven

Part II


----------

